
Apple TV+ wil launch in November for $4.99/month - pgm8705
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/apple-tv-plus-price-172202270.html
======
mttjj
The other remaining question I have is if they are going to release the shows
using the Netflix model (dump all at once) or follow Amazon/Hulu and do weekly
releases. My guess is the latter. The $4.99 price point is great but it also
signals to me that they know they don't have a huge library as a draw. So
releasing shows week by week will also be a better strategy than just dumping
all episodes at once. Otherwise people could watch everything using the free
trial and then cancel the subscription.

~~~
reallydontask
> Otherwise people could watch everything using the free trial and then cancel
> the subscription.

i'd guess you can still do this, just not at launch. Just wait a few
weeks/months

~~~
mttjj
That's true! I know I've done that with a few HBO series in the past.

------
spiderfarmer
Plus, a full year of it is given away with new hardware.

------
dzader
have to say I was pretty skeptical about yet another streaming service - but
for that price point its going to be hard to not sign up

~~~
zxcvbn4038
The first hit is always free. The real question is how quickly they ratchet up
the price. I suspect Disney will do so very aggressively - to keep the
shareholders happy.

------
kyriakos
Very little initial content explains the low price. Good idea for the free
trial will boost initial launch numbers.

